
'Twisted' fibre optic light breakthrough could make internet 100 times faster - lnguyen
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/oct/24/twisted-fibre-optic-light-breakthrough-could-make-internet-100-times-faster
======
achn
Elliptical polarization.

~~~
idanman
Optical angular momentum:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_angular_momentum_of_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_angular_momentum_of_light)

